# baking supplies in brooklyn?



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

so the inevitable happened to me... my specialty supplier has reduced my delivery days to once a week and i need chocolate now. i normally use schokinag but cocoa barry/callebaut is fine for my purposes i'm looking for 20# or so... any suggestions?

also, does anyone know of a store that may carry meringue powder or powdered egg white? i know wilton distributors carry it but i can't seem to find it local to brooklyn. please tell me i don't have to take the train to manhattan!  (and yes i have been to kerekes but it's kinda far from me... )


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Ateco or August Thomsen is on LI. You can try their site
http://www.atecousa.com/ and see what they have to offer. They have meringue powder in 10# pails. Do you have a resale #? 
Also, Dairyland the Chefs Wearhouse delivers all over NY, NJ etc.
their http://www.chefswarehouse.com/Catalo....aspx?Cat=BAKE


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Not sure if they carry edibles, but Kerekes has lots of equipment and smallwares. I used to order from them and was pleased. And they are in Brooklyn.


----------

